# Αρκαϊσμοί



## nickel (Jul 2, 2017)

Διαβάζοντας στα χτεσινά Νέα ένα κείμενο της Έλενας Ακρίτα (με το οποίο εν μέρει μόνο συμφωνώ — το δεύτερο μισό θυμίζει περισσότερο «άκριτα» παρά Ακρίτα), σκέφτηκα ότι θα άξιζε να αποκτήσει η Λεξιλογία μια συλλογή αρκαϊσμών. *Αρκαϊσμός *(λέξη που έπλασα σήμερα) είναι οποιοδήποτε παράθεμα από τις γελοιογραφίες του Αρκά που αξίζει να διασωθεί αυτοτελώς, σαν τα αποφθέγματα που βρίσκουμε σε διάφορες συλλογές. Και, όταν λέω «διασωθεί», σκέφτομαι ότι συχνά τα σύντομα αυτά κείμενα, καθώς αποτελούν τμήμα εικόνας, δεν καταγράφονται από την Google και άρα δεν ανιχνεύονται.

Παράδειγμα:







Σήμερα δεν θα βρείτε αλλού το κείμενο:
Στις δικτατορίες οι άνθρωποι δεν λένε αυτά που σκέπτονται, όμως στις δημοκρατίες καλό είναι να σκέπτονται αυτά που λένε.

Από το κείμενο της Ακρίτα αντιγράφω (χωρίς να ελέγξω την ακρίβεια):

Προσπαθώ να βγω από το ψυχολογικό αδιέξοδο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ από πού μπήκα.
Η τεχνητή νοημοσύνη δεν μπορεί να κερδίσει τη φυσική ηλιθιότητα.
Δημοκρατία είναι 4 λύκοι και 1 πρόβατο να ψηφίζουν για φαγητό.
Έχω διαβάσει τόσα πολλά γύρω απ’ το κάπνισμα που αποφάσισα να κόψω το διάβασμα.
Ας αφήσουμε τους εγωισμούς κι ας κοιτάξουμε και λίγο τον εαυτό μας.


Ας αρχίσουμε λοιπόν τη συλλογή αρκαϊσμών και ας το κάνουμε σωστά, επιδιώκοντας να έχει θετικό αποτέλεσμα αυτή η συλλογή και να μην παραβιάζει τα όρια της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας:

Ο καλός αρκαϊσμός στέκει μόνος του, χωρίς να έχει ανάγκη το σκίτσο.
Ο καλός αρκαϊσμός είναι διαχρονικός, δεν πάσχει από τον εφήμερο χαρακτήρα της επικαιρότητας, και είναι συνήθως αυτόνομος, όχι ατάκα σε στιχομυθία.
Ωστόσο, κάθε αρκαϊσμός ανήκει σε σκίτσο, είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος του σκίτσου και πνευματικό τέκνο του Αρκά. Ας βάζουμε εδώ το κείμενο, γραμμένο με σωστά πεζά, και ας προσθέτουμε σύνδεσμο στο σκίτσο, κατά προτίμηση από επίσημη σελίδα του Αρκά, π.χ. αυτό το απαραίτητο γλωσσικό:

*Τα τριτόκλιτα επίθετα είναι ο τάφος των αγραμμάτων.*
https://www.facebook.com/3525895248...589524877216/1063870330415795/?type=3&theater


Ο επίσημος ιστότοπος του Αρκά:
http://www.arkas.gr/
Η επίσημη σελίδα του Αρκά στο Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/ARKAS-The-Original-Page-352589524877216/


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2017)

Ευκαιρία είναι να πιαστώ εδώ από μια γλωσσική παρατήρηση στα πρόσφατα «μεζεδάκια» του Ν. Σαραντάκου:

Ανάμεσα στ’ άλλα [ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης] είπε ότι «Οι παλαιότερες γενιές Σαρακατσαναίων αντιμετώπιζαν τις μεγάλες δυσκολίες του νομά κτηνοτρόφου με δύναμη και σταθερότητα».

Κατά σύμπτωση, αυτόν τον τύπο τον συζητήσαμε πρόσφατα σε σχόλια του ιστολογίου. Κανένα λεξικό δεν δέχεται τον τύπο «του νομά», παρόλο που πράγματι χρησιμοποιείται. Τα λεξικά δίνουν τον τύπο «του νομάδα», είτε χρησιμοποιούμε τον λόγιο τύπο της ονομαστικής (ο νομάς) είτε τον εκδημοτικισμένο (ο νομάδας). Για τον φυγά, αντίθετα, το ΛΚΝ δέχεται τους τύπους «του φυγά, τον φυγά».

Υπάρχει βέβαια και ο Άκης Πάνου, που έχει διδάξει για τους εφτά νομά σ’ ένα δωμά.​
Ας συμφωνήσουμε εδώ ότι το δημωνύμιο κλίνεται ο Αρκάς - του Αρκάδα - οι Αρκάδες, και το ψευδώνυμο *ο Αρκάς - του Αρκά* (με πληθυντικό πάλι οι Αρκάδες — π.χ. δεν έχει πολλούς Αρκάδες ο χώρος της γελοιογραφίας / δεν έχει πολλούς σαν τον Αρκά, για όσους αποφεύγουν τις κακοτοπιές).


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2017)

Tα περισσότερα one-liners του Αρκά(δα) είναι γνωστά ανέκδοτα και αποφθέγματα που κυκλοφορούσαν πολύ πριν τα ενσωματώσει ο ίδιος στα σκίτσα του. Μάλιστα ένα από τα προβλήματα των πρώιμων χρόνων του ήταν ακριβώς αυτό και γι’ αυτό δεν συμμεριζόμουν τον ενθουσιασμό γι’ αυτά. 
Οπότε για τι αρκαϊσμούς να μιλήσουμε όταν αυτό με τους λύκους και το πρόβατο αποδίδεται στον Βενιαμίν Φραγκλίνο, π.χ., κι αυτό με το κάπνισμα είναι κλασσικός Γκράουτσο Μαρξ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2017)

SBE said:


> Οπότε για τι αρκαϊσμούς να μιλήσουμε όταν αυτό με τους λύκους και το πρόβατο αποδίδεται στον Βενιαμίν Φραγκλίνο, π.χ., κι αυτό με το κάπνισμα είναι κλασσικός Γκράουτσο Μαρξ;


Θα έλεγα ότι μέρος της δουλειάς είναι κι αυτό. Δεν εννοώ να περιοριστούμε στους γνήσιους αρκαϊσμούς αλλά να ανιχνεύσουμε και την πρωτότυπη διατύπωση. Εγώ, ας πούμε, αναζήτησα την πηγή του παραθέματος για τις δικτατορίες και τις δημοκρατίες και θα την είχα αναφέρει αν είχα βρει διαφορετική πρωτότυπη πηγή.


----------



## sarant (Jul 3, 2017)

nickel said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι μέρος της δουλειάς είναι κι αυτό. Δεν εννοώ να περιοριστούμε στους γνήσιους αρκαϊσμούς αλλά να ανιχνεύσουμε και την πρωτότυπη διατύπωση. Εγώ, ας πούμε, αναζήτησα την πηγή του παραθέματος για τις δικτατορίες και τις δημοκρατίες και θα την είχα αναφέρει αν είχα βρει διαφορετική πρωτότυπη πηγή.



Πάντως, στον παλιότερο Αρκά δεν μετρούσαν τόσο πολύ οι ατάκες (οι αρκαϊσμοί) όσο το κλίμα της κάθε ιστορίας. Αυτά, χοντρικά μέχρι και τον Ισοβίτη, όπου υπάρχουν εξαιρετικές ατάκες μη απομονώσιμες, όπως το έξοχο "Σκασμός Ωραιόπουλε!"
(Θα μοιράσουν δώρα για τα Χριστούγεννα αλλά δεν φτάνουν για όλους, οπότε θα μοιραστούν με αλφαβητική σειρά -κι από ένα κελί στο βάθος ακούγεται "Τα έχω χεσμένα τα δέματά σας", οπότε...)

Οι ατάκες άρχισαν να αποκτούν κυρίαρχο ρόλο με το Σπουργίτι, όπου πλάι σε εξαιρετικά επεισόδια έχει και κάμποσα που είναι εικονογράφηση ανεκδότων. Αλλά αυτό το έκαναν όλοι.


----------



## rogne (Jul 3, 2017)

"Άμα είναι να συνεχίσεις να κλάνεις..."


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2017)




----------

